# Whatever happens, happens



## FortYorkRifleman (24 Apr 2015)

For the past six months I have lurked on this site along with another site trying to learn as much as I can about the CAF, trade availability, who's hiring win etc and I'm done. I think the worst thing I've done is trying to search for answers that in the end don't matter; when my time comes, it comes and there's nothing I can do about it. So I've decided to not worry about what some faceless person in a cubicle somewhere has decided with regards to my file and will instead just focus on me and my family. While I wait for whatever happens I'll be long distance running, swimming, working out, pursuing my hobbies and living life and focus on making myself the best person possible. Note I said person and not applicant/candidate because I spent the last six months worrying about things that ultimately have proved fruitless. 

So my advice to those just starting their journey to join the CAF or are in my boat is its not worth getting worked up over this; these people could care less about you so just focus on becoming the best person you can be and when the time comes, it comes. Waiting is brutal but letting it get to you is worse


----------



## dbrks88 (16 May 2015)

I feel the same way somewhat. I applied back in December 2014. I waited 6 months and never even received an email stating if my application is going to be further processed. Not a single thing. So the other day I emailed them and asked what is going on. Apparently my file had an error. Yesterday I got an email with a date for my Aptitude and psych test for June 3rd. Now I was stressing out over the aptitude test. After some thinking I don't even really care anymore. I really want to join, but I am not going to work myself up over it. I am just going to brush up on my basic math, go in and do the cfat. Whatever happens, happens. I have a good full time job as it is with 100% benefits paid for by company, I make more now than I would if I were to join the CF. So if this doesn't work out I am not screwed. I just know in the long run the CF will be better for me and it is something I have wanted to do for like 6-7 years. My advice to those wanting join is to continue living your life and moving forward during your recruitment process. The time will go by quicker, and when that day comes you get the call you can always drop whatever it is you're doing and go straight into bmq.


----------



## mariomike (16 May 2015)

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> So my advice to those just starting their journey to join the CAF or are in my boat is its not worth getting worked up over this; these people could care less about you so just focus on becoming the best person you can be and when the time comes, it comes. Waiting is brutal but letting it get to you is worse



Reminds me of a lullaby my mother used to sing: ( She still sings, but I haven't heard that one in many years.   )

Que Sera, Sera,
 Whatever will be, will be
 The future's not ours, to see
 Que Sera, Sera
 What will be, will be.


----------



## DnentonSg (16 May 2015)

I feel where you're coming from man, my application just turned 15 months old. I applied while finishing up my grade twelve year and was pretty excited to hop into a career as exciting, stable and rewarding as the CF. Post secondary did not interest me one bit, and it was always my goal to join the army. After I successfully completed my aptitude test in April, I also received a few emails talking about being on hold for further processing till September..I thought alright not too bad, maybe I can get my med/interview wrapped up and be on BMQ around Christmas. Then I got hit with another on hold email delaying me all the way till April! 

At this point, I figured there's no reason to sit around the phone and wait for an email anymore. I'm not going to close my file, but I can't go every minute of my day praying my file will pop up for the next scheduling of a medical/interview. Worked around all winter doing some jobs, got pretty upset with my life as I had to watch all my friends in a stable university environment with a clear vision of their future will I sat around working the odd labor/construction jobs, and still having to tell everyone who asked me about my goal to join the army that "I'm still just waiting around". I think people started to think I was lying and that I could rejected by didn't have the guts to tell people.

Finally got booked for both a med and interview for around the end of Feburary, got pretty excited when the Captain doing my interview said that things were moving pretty quick around this time and that I could expect to hear anything within a month or two. A month or two later I'm still here with no job offer, I know it can be any day now and I know for sure it is gonna feel freaking awesome if it ever comes but it does get kind of discouraging. So just like you said..whatever happens happens.


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (16 May 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Reminds me of a lullaby my mother used to sing: ( She still sings, but I haven't heard that one in many years.   )
> 
> Que Sera, Sera,
> Whatever will be, will be
> ...



I knew it was sung at gatherings but as a lullaby? Thats news to me.


----------



## mariomike (16 May 2015)

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> I knew it was sung at gatherings but as a lullaby? Thats news to me.



OK. Maybe not exactly a bed-time lullaby. But, I do remember Mom singing it around the house for me and my baby sister. It was a very popular song on the radio when I was a kid.

At any rate, good luck with your application.


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (16 May 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> OK. Maybe not exactly a bed-time lullaby. But, I do remember Mom singing it around the house for me and my baby sister. It was a very popular song on the radio when I was a kid.
> 
> At any rate, good luck with your application.



Thanks and maybe I'll sing it during my BMQ graduation   Although I always liked "Auld Lang Syne" for occasions like that


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (2 Jun 2015)

So to update you all I have my Interview and Medical scheduled for this Thursday. I'm glad I have been approved for further processing and can only say that patience is a virtue; while the wait sucks just control the things you can like your physical fitness, knowledge of the CAF (especially the trades you wish to be in) and prepping yourself for the interview. Although this is a unique occupation at the end of the day its like any other job; you need to perform to standard, work well with others, realize and deal with the ups and downs and what you put in you'll get out. Treat the interview like you would any other job interview


----------

